# Orgasm in 2WW - please help, I am so scared



## SarahPooh (Nov 7, 2006)

Dear Nurse

I have searched and found the thread about orgasms in the 2WW but I just wanted to know if there is medical evidence for the idea that an orgasm could expel the embryos from the uterus?  I am so worried because I did have an orgasm the day after I had my two 8 cell embryos put back, it was a day 3 transfer so I am terrified I have squeezed them out before they had a chance to implant - I wish wish wish I could turn back the clock and have not been so stupid.  I know plenty of women have had orgasms in the 2WW and still got BFPs but they all seem to have been a lot further into the 2WW than I was - please can you help me?  If the chances are that have pushed them out I would rather know, it's driving me crazy, I have 3 days to wait till OTD and I would rather be prepared for a negative than clinging to false hope.  Please help me, I would be so grateful.  I am too embarrassed to ring my clinic and ask them.

Many thanks,

Sarah

17th Feb 2009 - Looks like I have answered my own question - got a BFP today!


----------



## Roo67 (Feb 12, 2007)

Congratulations 

2 schools of thought on this and a couple of threads running on this same question.

r x


----------

